

Multipath TCP - el_duderino
http://www.potaroo.net/ispcol/2015-06/mptcp.html

======
corbet
See also: LWN's look at multipath TCP on Linux from 2013:
[https://lwn.net/Articles/544399/](https://lwn.net/Articles/544399/)

